
WalmartLabs acquires Tasty Labs - jazzychad
http://walmartlabs.blogspot.com/2013/05/walmartlabs-has-good-taste.html
======
chintan
1\. Walmart paid $300m to buy Kosmix/RightHealth to create @WalmartLabs
[http://techland.time.com/2011/04/19/walmart-purchases-
kosmix...](http://techland.time.com/2011/04/19/walmart-purchases-kosmix-opens-
walmartlabs-for-social-shopping-experience/)

2\. The original Kosmix founders left in a year -
[http://gigaom.com/2012/06/22/walmartlabs-loses-kosmix-
founde...](http://gigaom.com/2012/06/22/walmartlabs-loses-kosmix-founders/)

3\. Rinse and Repeat with "Tasty Labs"

------
quellhorst
Looks like an acquihire. The things Tasty Labs were working on are not very
related to Walmart.

------
fourstar
I feel like Joshua is just good at acquisitions. I noticed he updated his
position to advisor @ walmart labs today on my LinkedIn feed so I knew
something was up. Nice job.

------
stevesearer
TastyLabs in the Google Cache:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:TkuH07z...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:TkuH07zK7nUJ:www.tastylabs.com/)

Based on this, it looks like they had an app called Jig. Jig.com redirects to
the Walmart post, but the blog is still live. <http://blog.jig.com/>

~~~
orangethirty
Weren't those guys building some sort of complicated forum software that sort
of worked like SO?

------
mshron
Jig was excellent, some very clear talent involved there. Curious to see what
comes next. Best of luck to all of you!

------
uptown
"HousingMaps was a pioneer of the Ajax revolution"

It was?

~~~
pamelafox
HousingMaps was the first to reverse engineer Google Maps, which helped Google
realize the potential of an API and motivate them to make it a real thing.
That API was one of the first very popular JS APIs on the web (it was #1 on
programmableweb.com for years), and may have been many developer's first
introduction to AJAX(JSONP) based APIs/UIs. (I worked on the Maps API for 4
years, so that's based on what I remember).

~~~
joshu
I think it would be more appropriate to say it pioneered mashups; it was one
of (if not the) first mashups.

~~~
PakG1
Mashups are much easier when APIs exist. As such, gp's point still stands.

------
leeoniya
so what's Tasty Labs?

~~~
ambiate
Crunchbase -- 'Tasty Labs is a startup founded by the founder of Delicious,
Joshua Schachter, and ex googler Paul Rademacher and former Mozilla Director
of Add-Ons, Nick Nguyen. Tasty Labs goal is to try and put “the useful back
into social software”.'

skills.io, human.io, jig.com seem to be relevant to Tasty Labs, which are now
redirecting to said article.

~~~
revelation
So that still doesn't tell us any more. From this, it reads like a scheme to
sell some social app to stupid industry behemoths like WalMart.

~~~
jamesbritt
After seeing enough things that meet that description I'm starting to think
that, no, really, _that's it_. That's exactly, and all, it is.

Apparently "Scheme to sell some social app to stupid industry behemoths" is in
fact a thing.

------
badclient
Wonder if Marissa Mayer, who is on Walmart's board, had any influence on an
acquisition like this.

------
josephjrobison
Lots of subdued excitement in the Walmart post. Sounds very coporatespeak. But
good for them...

------
huherto
So, what is Walmart paying for? Talent, or they really have an insight that is
going to make Wallmart more competitive?

------
yan
congrats joshu!

------
jaydub
What's next for joshu?

------
SureshG
and OneOps also

